# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Υβρίδια ιθαγενών >  Αναγνώριση! είναι καρδερίνα ή καναρίνι ??

## NataliaRiki

παιδιαα!! εκτος απο το κοκατιλ μου εχω φιλοξενουμενο αυτο το μιρο εδω κ 2 βδομαδες! μου ειπε οαυτος ποπυ μου το αφησε λογω διακοπων οτι ειναι αγριο καναρινι αλλα στο πετ που πηγα γ να ρωτησω τι ειναι σιγουρα..μου ειπαν οτι ειναι καρδερινα..τι ειναι τελικαα?? περισσοτερο με ενδιαφερει γιατι οταν μου εφεραν κ την τροφη του ηταν γεματη σκορουσ κ καμπιεσ...οποτε αναγκαστηκα να παρω τροφη για αγρειοπουλια..επισης οταν το εφεραν στο πατο ειχε κατι ξεραμενα φυλλα ,,φανταζομαι μαρουλι..στο πετ μου παν σε καμια περιπτωση ..τιποτα εκτος απο τις βιταμινες του και την τροφηη!! τι γινεται τελικα!! Α και ατι ασχετο ( το κοκατιλ μου συμφωνα με τον εκτροφεα στο νερο του εχει συνεχει multivit...για ποσο θα το εχω?? )  :: 
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Efthimis98

Καλησπέρα. Όλα είναι λάθος από την αρχή δυστυχώς! Το κλουβί θέλει σίγουρα ένα καλό καθάρισμα. Είναι σε άθλια κατάσταση. Βάλτε αλλού το πουλάκι και έπειτα καθαρίστε το κλουβί με νερό και κάποιο ήπιο καθαριστικό -π.χ αραιωμένη χλωρίνη, ξύδι, σκόνη ρούχων κ.λπ.- συνοδευόμενο από καθάρισμα με άπλετο νερό ώστε να μην παραμείνουν υπολείμματα. Το ίδιο και για τα σκεύη. 
Από τροφή καλά έκανες και του πήρες για αγριοπούλια γιατί όντως το πουλάκι είναι καρδερίνα νεαρή ή καρδερινοκάναρο ( μια φωτό από μπροστά θα βοηθούσε πολύ )! Αν είναι καρδερινοκάναρο τότε προτίμησε τροφή για καναρίνια.
Αφαιρείς σίγουρα τη λεγόμενη βιταμίνη μια και το μόνο που περιέχει είναι άγνωστες πρώτες ύλες, επιβαρυντικές και μόνο για το πουλάκι. Πέρα από το βασικό μιγμα σπόρων θα πρέπει να του παρέχεις αυτά σε καθημερινή βάση: 

1. Η διατροφή της Καρδερίνας ( goldfinch diet ) στη φύση : συνοπτική παρουσίαση
2. Επιτρεπόμενα φρούτα και λαχανικά προς κατανάλωση -αν και είναι για παπαγάλους, ισχύει για όλα τα πουλιά-
3. Δες και αυτό αν ο φίλος σου βαριέται τόσο, ας το φτιάξει: Μείγμα λαχανικών / χορταρικών για τεμπέληδες, σε 5 βήματα

Να του παρέχει μια καλή αυγοτροφή, όχι έτοιμη αλλά σπιτική όπως θα δεις πολλές και διαφορετικές εδώ: http://www.greekbirdclub.com/forumdi...ιθαγενή

Τέλος, αν όντως το πουλάκι είναι καρδερίνα, δυστυχώς δε μπορώ να διακρίνω δακτυλίδι και το πιο πιθανό -αν όχι σίγουρο- είναι πως το πουλάκι είναι φρεσκοπιασμένο. Προτείνω να απελευθερωθεί γιατί είναι κρίμα να καταλήξει στο κλουβί... που αυτό θα γίνει. Πρώτα όμως μια φωτογραφία του αμφά του πουλιού. 
Δες και δείξε του φίλου σου και αυτά: http://www.greekbirdclub.com/forumdi...αλωσίας

----------


## jk21

χωρις να ειμαι απολυτος ,λογω γωνιας ληψης της φωτο και αποστασης ,το σιγουρο ειναι οτι δεν ειναι καναρινι ουτε ημερο ουτε αγριο και την  μεγαλυτερη  πιθανοτητα το δινω να ειναι υβριδιο καναρινιου με καρδερινα ,δηλαδη καρδερινοκαναρο ή με σκαρθι ή με λουγαρο ή υβριδια τους με καναρινι 

Αν ειναι λουγαρο μικρο  (μπορει και αυτο ,αλλα δεν ειναι καλη η γωνια ) τοτε να γυρισει στη φυση αν ειναι προσφατα πιασμενο .Αν οχι θα τα ξαναπουμε 


Υπαρχουν πιο εμπειρα μελη ,κατοχοι ή πρωην κατοχοι υβριδιων και θα σου πουνε σιγουρα 

το σιγουρο ομως ειναι οτι ο πετ σοπας σου ειπε μπαρουφες για τα χορταρικα .Αν εισαχθουν σταδιακα σε αμαθο πουλι ,δεν θα εχεις κανενα προβλημα και μονο θετικα θα εχει να παρει .Αυτο δεν πρεπει να ειναι καν αμαθο μαλλον .Τον λογο το εξηγω εδω ,οπως και ποια χορταρικα αξιζει να δινεις 
*Φρέσκα βότανα ,χορταρικά και λαχανικά για καθημερινή χρήση στα πουλιά μας*


περι βιταμινων ,αν εννοει την λεγομενη κιτρινη ή κοκκινη και καλα βιταμινη 

δες εδω  *Ο μύθος της καλής αυγοτροφής και της κακής κιτρινης βιταμίνης*


δεν θα σου τις προτεινα 

Ποτε ποτε αυγουλακι ή αυγοτροφη  και κυριως τωρα που θα ειναι περιοδο πτεροροιας  .Μαλλον σαν υβριδιο δεν θα γινει ποτε γονιος ,για να σου πω και για οταν θα μεγαλωνε μικρα ,αν μεγαλωνε ποτε 


Για την multivit οπως και καθε πολυβιταμινη ,δεν δινουν μονιμα στην ποτιστρα .Μπορει να κανεις κακο με υπερβιταμινωση και ταλαιπωρηση νεφρων και συκωτιου 

Μια φορα την εβδομαδα σε περιοδους συντηρησης (για ολα τα ειδη πτηνων ) και καμμια 15 αρια συνολο στην πτερορια (σπαστα κανενα 4ημερο ανα βδομαδα ή μερα παρα μερα )  ή καμμια 20αρια με 25αρια σε περιοδους προετοιμασιας αναπαραγωγης σπαστα σε συνολο 2 με 2μισυ μηνων διαστημα

----------


## NataliaRiki

[IMG][/IMG]ποπ[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]ο..ολα λαθος δηλαδη..ναι ολα αυα πρεπει να του τα δειξω ..δυστηχως φοβαται πολυ το πουλακι κ δεν νμπορω να το βγαλω με τιποτα αν φας.. ¨( η καλυτερη που μπορεσα ειν αυτη [IMG][/IMG]
 :sad:  οσον αφορα για τη multivit του κοκατίλ ας πούμε 2 φορές την εβδομάδα;;; το καημένο μου τόσο καιρό κάθε μέρα αυτή πίνει  :sad: (((((

----------


## jk21

μαλλον καρδερινοκαναρο 

για νεοσσος λουγαρου ,που ειναι αυτος 



δεν μοιαζει ,ειδικα στο φτερωμα της πλατης που δεν εχει ραβδωσεις 


για αλλο υβριδιο δεν μπορω να πω με ασφαλεια ,αλλα ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα σου πουνε στις πορεια πιο εμπειροι 

για τις πολυβιταμινες ειδικα για το κοκατιλ ,αν θες ρωτα στο δικο του θεμα ,να μην επεκταθουμε εδω .Απλα να ξερεις αν εδινες συνεχως , να μεινει λιγο διαστημα χωρις να δινεις

----------


## NataliaRiki

ευχαριστω παρα πολυ!! ναι θα ρωτησω εκει  :Ashamed0001:   :Happy:  πάντως δεν έχει δαχτυλίδι...γενικά τους ήρθε στο μπαλκόνι και τον έπιασαν απ ότι ξέρω..τον είχαν πάει στον πτηνίατρο k είχε ψείρες..δεν ξέρω σίγουρα αν έχει ακόμα..πάντως εκεί του είχαν πει άγριο καναρίνι!! και πάλι ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## Efthimis98

Ναταλία θα σε παρακαλούσα πολύ να μη γράφεις σε greeklish. Είναι αρκετά δυσνόητα για πολλούς!

Έτσι όπως το βλέπω και εγώ μάλλον για καρδερινοκάναρο μου κάνει. Το κλουβί δε θέλει απλά μια αλλαγή χαρτιού, θέλει πλύσιμο από πάνω μέχρι κάτω... είναι πολύ βρώμικο και αποτελεί εστία μικροβίων επίσης. Είναι κρίμα το πουλάκι να ζει σε τόσο ανθυγιεινό περιβάλλον. 
Μετά το πλύσιμο, βάλε τη μία πατήθρα που είναι οριζόντια στο κλουβί, κάθετα, όπως η πάνω και χαμηλά ώστε να μπορεί το πουλάκι να κινείται άνετα σε απόσταση από τα κάγκελα τόση, ώστε να μην ακουμπάν τα φτερά της ουράς και χαλάν.

----------


## NataliaRiki

Ναι συγγνωμη για τα greeklish!!  εγραφα το ονομα του φαρμακου και συνεχισα... :sad:   :Ashamed0001:  Αρα προτιμαμε τροφη για καναρινια και οχι για αγρια πουλακια?? 
Nαι οντως ειναι σε πολυ ασχημη κατασταση το κλουβι..ηταν πολυ χειροτερα αλλα δε νξερω που να το παω το πουλακι για να γινει ''η γενικη'' στο κλουβι του.
[ δυστυχως εκτος ολων αυτων..δεν νομιζω να σχοληθουν πολυ οταν το παρουν πισω γιατι αυτος ο ξαδερφος μου εχει δυο παιδια..δουλειες ..βαβουρα γενικα..δεν πιστευω πραγματικα..εχω κ τα ψαρακια τους..(τα ζητησαν τα παιδια....) τα οποια ειναι σε ενα μινι ενυδρειο τα καημενα χωρις φιλτρο κ πετρες... κατι που σημαινει οτι δεν τους μενει κ πολυς χρονος...))] εχω κ ψαρια και του εξηγησα οτι χρειαζονται κ αλλα πραγματα αλλα.. 
παντως θα τα κανω οά αυτα που μου ειπατε παιδια κ ευχαριστω πολυ για τις συμβουλες σας.

----------


## jk21

το πουλακι οτι και να ειναι , ειναι φετεινο και παρολα αυτα ,δεν εχει μαυρα ποδια (αν ηταν ενηλικο παλιοτερα πιασμενο ,ισως να ειχαν ανοιξει στον ενα χρονο στην αιχμαλωσια  ,αλλα δεν ειναι )  που θα ειχε αν πιανοτανε στη φυση (εκτος να πιαστηκε μολις βγηκε απο τη φωλια που δεν νομιζω) .Το πιθανοτερο ειναι θηλυκο καρδερινοκαναρο που αμολυσε στη φυση για να γλυτωσει τις ευθυνες του καποιος απο τους γνωστους ασυνειδητους εκτροφης ,που ναι μεν προχωρουν σε υβριδισμους αλλα στελνουν ... στο Θεο οσα τους ειναι αχρηστα στους προσωπικους τους εγωισμους (θηλυκα ) .Περι ψειρας .... αν και συμβαινει και στα καλυτερα σπιτια που λενε , ε σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις πουλιατζηδων οπως τους λενε ,ειναι θεσμος !

απο τροφη καλα ειναι να εχει στις περιοδους συντηρησης μια τροφη καναρινιου καταλληλη για περιοδους αναπαραγωγης και για πτερορια (α ειναι υβριδιο ) να ενισχυεται κατα 20 επιπλεον  με κανναβουρι ,ηλιοσπορο μαυρο οχι τον πολυ μεγαλο ( καπου 8 % το καθενα ) και λιγο καποιον σπορο εκ των κια ,καμελινα ,περιλλα (ενα 4% συνολο )

----------


## Efthimis98

Είναι κρίμα για τα ζωντανά να ταλαιπωρούνται. Όταν κάποιος δε μπορεί να τα φροντίζει καλύτερα να μην τα έχει. Άλλωστε αφού δεν έχουν χρόνο να ασχοληθούν ούτε για τα βασικά, τότε πώς να το χαρούν το πουλάκι και να το απολαύσουν; Εγώ θα πρότεινα να τους προτείνεις να υιοθετήσεις εσύ το πουλάκι. Αφού δεν έχουν χρόνο θα τους έρθει μια χαρά να σου το δώσουν.
Επίσης, τα παιδιά γιατί δεν το αναλαμβάνουν αυτά; Η ενασχόλησή τους με τη σωστή φροντίδα ενός ζώου μόνο καλό θα τους κάνει, εκτός και αν δεν είναι σε θέση...

Πάντως σκέψου την προοπτική να το υιοθετήσεις εσύ...

----------


## NataliaRiki

Jk21 ευχαριστω πολυ για τις συμβουλες!! με τις ψειρες ( αν υαρχουν τι να κανω// ) γιατι το εχω στο μπαλκονι αυτο ενω το κοκατιλακι μου μεσα..καταλαβαινετε φοβαμαι μη το κολλησει..κ εκτος αυτου παρατηρησα οτι το καναρινακι εχει κατι σαν μικρο εξογκωματακι κοντα η κατω απο το ματι..αλλα φοβαται παααρα πολυ κ πεταει συνεχεια ..οποτε δεν μπορω να το βγαλω καθολου φωτογραφιες. Σιγουρα θα τους πω να τον πανε γιατρο..αν και τον εχω μεχρι αρχες σεπτεμβρη...
Efthimis98, το σκεφτηκα η αληεια ειναι..( παλαοτερα ειχα ενα καναρινι το πιπι..) τον ειχα εξι χρονια αλλα μετα απο πολλες ποδαγρες και λογω ηλικιας τον εχασαα)..αλλα αυτο αναφορικα με τα παιδια..εινα ιμικρα 5-6 χρονων και δεν πιστυω οτι μπορουν να ασχοληθουν..εκτος κ αν ενδιαφερουν ολοι μαζι..( ανκ δεν πιστευω) αλλα καταλαβαινετε..πως τα παιδακια ''χαιρονται '' απλα με την υπαρξη  κατοικιδιων ..αυτο γινεται αλλα μεχρι εκει! Σιγουρα θα τους κανει καλο αλλα δεν ειμαι καοθλου αισιοδοξη.. (με τις ψειρες βοηθηστεε με)  :Happy: 
)

----------


## NataliaRiki

α κ το εχω στο μπαλκονι..ετσι μου ειπε..δεν πρεπει να σκεπαζεται η κατι τετοιο???

----------


## jimk1

Kαρδερινοκαναρο ειναι

----------


## jk21

ο πτηνιατρος δεν αντιμετωπισε τις ψειρες; αν οχι ,τοτε πας σε καταστημα κτηνιατρικων φαρμακων ,παιρνει effipro ή frontline  (τις μικρες συσκευασιες σαν αυτη την εντελως αριστερα  ) και ριχνεις μια συντομη ψεκασια σε σβερκο που εχεις παραμερισει τα πουπουλα με υγρα δαχτυλα να φαινεται το δερμα  .Επαναλαμβανεις καθε 1 μηνα αλλες δυο φορες μεχρι να δροσισει 





το σπυρακι που αναφερεις ειναι μαλλον σημαδι ξηρης ευλογιάς .Πρεπει να το δουμε για να σιγουρευτουμε 

Δες το θεμα εδω  *Φλεγμονή στο μάτι*


Εσενα ειναι μαλλον ετσι 



σε μικροτερο βαθμο αυτη τη στιγμη


Ακομα ενας λογος που μαλλον αμολυσανε το καημενο το πουλακι οι αντε να μην πω ....

----------


## NataliaRiki

οχι οχι..ευτυχως καμια σχεση δεν εχει μ αυτο το σπυρακιι..ειναι ενα πολυυ πολυ μικρο μηδαμινο εξογκοματακι..σε χρωμα οπως ειναι το γυρω γυρω των ματιων τους ..και βρισκεται κατω απο το ματιι! πφφ δεν σταματαει να πεταειι..δεν μαφηνει να το δω καλυτερα  :sad:

----------


## jk21

Πρεπει να το δουμε .Ετσι ξεκιναει .Εκτος αν ειναι στη βλενογονο εσωτερικα του ματιου ,που ισως ειναι κατι σαν χαλαζιο .Αν ειναι στις παρυφες του βλεφαρου ειναι μαλλον ευλογια

----------


## NataliaRiki

:sad:  δεν μ αφηνει να το δω καθολου..αν ειανι κατι απο αυτα γιατρευονται?
ειναι επικυνδυνος για το δικο μου κοκατιλ?

----------


## jk21

δεν εχει αναφερθει ποτε στο φορουμ μεταδοση στελεχους ευλογιάς καναρινιών σε  παπαγάλους ,αλλα δεν μπορω να στο αποκλεισω .Νομιζω ομως οτι ειναι διαφορετικο στελεχος

η ξηρη μορφη του ιου (διαβασε σχετικα στο αρθρο ) δεν ειναι τιποτα ανησυχιτικο ,αν  δεν ματωσει και μολυνθει το ογκιδιο .Κανει ο ιος τον κυκλο του και μετα ειναι οκ το πουλακι .Ειδικα αν δεν εχεις αλλα καναρινια ,δεν εχεις λογο καν να σε απασχολει αν το πουλι επειδη παραμενει μεσα φορεας που δεν νοσει ,το κατα ποσο μεταδιδει ή οχι τη νοσο σε αλλα πουλια στο μελλον  .Η υγρη ή σηψαιμικη μορφη της νοσου ,δινει ειτε αναπνευστικα εντονα προβληματα ή καταποσης της τροφης (λογω εσωτερικων ογκιδιων που βγαινουν ) και η σηψαιμικη συνηθως σηψη σε ακρα .Δεν εχεις τετοια σημαδια .Το πουλι δειχνει να εχει υγειες παραστημα  .Αν τελικα ειναι σπυρι ευλογιάς ,απλα θα του βαλεις αν ειναι κοντα στο ματι dexamytrex αλοιφη οφθαλμικη απο το φαρμακειο για καποιες ημερες (ειτε στο ογκιδιο μονο ,αν ειναι εκτος ματιου ,ειτε και μεσα στο ματι αν το ογκιδιο ειναι προς τα εσωτερικα του βλεφαρου ) 

αν ειναι ομως κατι σαν χαλαζιο ,τοτε θα παρεις μια αντιβιωση απο το φαρμακειο σε σιροπι (vibramycιn ) που η ουσια της (δοξυκυκλινη ) ,οχι τοσο με την αντιβιοτικη της ιδιοτητα ,αλλα καποια αλλη ,κανει το χαλαζιο να διαλυεται 

δες εδω να καταλαβεις    Xαλάζιο

----------


## NataliaRiki

μαλιστα! θα τα δω ολα αλλα σαν μικρος κοκος πολυ μικρος σε χρωμα οπως ειανι το γυρο γυρο των μτιων του,,ετσι ειναι..ζητησα καπο την αδερφη μου να δει αλλα δεν καθεται..φοβαται..για σιγουρια καλο ειανι να τον παμε πτηνιατρο ετσι δεν ειναι? μορει να εινια κ το χρωμα τοθ φτερου του καιν μου φαινεται...δεν ξερω..παντως ευχαριστω πολυυ για τις χρησιμες πληροφοριες!

----------


## jk21

Αν εχεις την οικονομικη ανεση ναι .Δεν εχω δει τι εχει ,για να σου πω αν πραγματι ειναι αναγκη σιγουρης επισκεψης

----------


## NataliaRiki

¨( τωρα αυτος που μου το αφησε φευγει 2ημερο..απο δευτερα θα  ναι παλι πισω..εγω θα το παρακολουθω αυτες τισ 2 μερες..αλλα θα του πω να το παει ..τι να πω ¨/

----------


## jk21

να βρεις ενα ατομο ,να κρατα το πουλακι και συ να φωτογραφισεις οτι μας περιεγραψες ή το αντιθετο

----------


## NataliaRiki

θα προσπαθησω ¨/

----------


## Barculli

100% υβρίδιο είναι και 90% θηλυκό καρδερινοκάναρο

----------


## jk21

μολις σημερα παρατηρησα ,που ξαναφερε ο Ανδρεας το θεμα στο προσκηνιο , οτι μπροστα διακρινεται ελαχιστα η μασκα του !

----------

